# Poco Bueno - Fly Division



## Top_Dog (Aug 1, 2007)

Anyone ever done that? Anyone doing it this weekend?

They don't offer up much information on the website. I'm sure it's a high dollar buy-in. Just kind've interested on some more information. 
Rules and categories?
Associated prize money?
I assume it's a kill tourney?


----------



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

Poco is invite only, at least for the offshore division. I'm not sure if the same applies for the inshore and fly divisions though.


----------



## Top_Dog (Aug 1, 2007)

southpaw said:


> Poco is invite only, at least for the offshore division. I'm not sure if the same applies for the inshore and fly divisions though.


Gotcha. Makes sense.

I got the invite to go to the concert and awards ceremony lol see yall there


----------



## Golden (Aug 1, 2006)

Poco Bueno does require an invitation for the inshore and fly division too. A little late to try and enter now but if you contact the tournament director ASAP you *might* be able to get in. Usually about twenty or more on-the-fly competitors. Research - Port Oâ€™Connor Offshore Association, Inc. Late entry inshore/fly division= $ 1,000.00 per two man team. Lots of legal paper work and both team members must sign in a registration in-person. Hope this helps. Don't forget the Calcutta can get to be a bit pricey too. $$$ Have Fun!


----------



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

Golden said:


> Poco Bueno does require an invitation for the inshore and fly division too. A little late to try and enter now but if you contact the tournament director ASAP you *might* be able to get in. Usually about twenty or more on-the-fly competitors. Research - Port Oâ€™Connor Offshore Association, Inc. Late entry inshore/fly division= $ 1,000.00 per two man team. Lots of legal paper work and both team members must sign in a registration in-person. Hope this helps. Don't forget the Calcutta can get to be a bit pricey too. $$$ Have Fun!


The Calcutta is pretty cool and it's been interesting seeing the offshore Calcutta basically trend with the price of oil. Is the Calcutta for the fly and inshore divisions the same format as the offshore division? Basically your entry pays for half of your boat and then the other half is bid in the Calcutta?


----------



## Golden (Aug 1, 2006)

I'm not really sure, I have an invitation package for the PB for this year but won't be attending. The best way to get that answer is to call the Tourney Association.


----------

